# Black Sails = Black Flag ?



## Namline (25. Juli 2014)

Wer vom euch schaut denn, den Serienstart von Black Sails und hat AC Black Flag gespielt ? 
Eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit kann man nicht abstreiten oder ? :staun: 
(Captain Horneygold, Nassau,............)


----------



## Momolino0l (25. Juli 2014)

Ich habe das die letzten 3 1/2 Stunden mal bei Twitter verfolgt und es gab reichlich Tweets, die sich auf AC:BF beziehen.


----------



## Namline (25. Juli 2014)

Schon von Anfang an :o
Gibts da eine Sage oder ist das wirklich nur gekapert O.o


----------

